# My first photo of my car



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Zachyghs03 said:


> This is the photo I took in my works parking lot. It was the first week I bought it. It was actually just a foggy morning and just adjusted some lighting and got this out of it. Thought maybe you all would appreciate it. ??


Welcome Aboard!

Looks good!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

